# Breeding Rare Bird Dogs



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

What do you think about the breeding of rare bird dogs. I wonder if they wil be able to fly like their mom and bark like their dad...:mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Looks like they would be great for hunting ducks.....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gives a whole new meaning to the term "getting goosed".


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You people need to get your minds out of the gutter. That nice duck is giving the dog flying lessons.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> You people need to get your minds out of the gutter. That nice duck is giving the dog flying lessons.


"Fly United"!  :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

IT'S THE O-OO-ONLY WAY TO FLY!!!! Do you remember that old TV commercial for some now defunct airline with the cartoon bird sitting on a plane?????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> IT'S THE O-OO-ONLY WAY TO FLY!!!! Do you remember that old TV commercial for some now defunct airline with the cartoon bird sitting on a plane?????


Sure do! There was a sweat shirt that also became popular at the time. Two ducks doing the deed in the air and the caption was "Fly United" :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I LIKE it!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

So THIS is how the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever came to be


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> So THIS is how the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever came to be


Outcrossing at it's finest! :lol:


----------



## Mike Smith (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi
Funny snap......... but....... err....but..........I don't know any other forums I can cross post this pic to.......................................


Mike Smith


----------

